# Texting drivers impaired more than drunks and pot-heads



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"London (England)  A new study by the Transport Research Laboratory in England shows that text messaging drivers are much more impaired than drunks and those high on marijuana. Using a driving simulator, the TRL found that texting drivers took longer to stop and had much longer reaction times."
http://www.tgdaily.com/content/view/39386/145/


----------



## 1002richards (Jan 29, 2006)

I saw some stupid idiot texting for about 10 mins as they drove along in heavy traffic near me at about 50 - 60 mph!!!
How can you watch the road when you're texting!!!
These peope should be banned from driving. If it's that urgent use a proper hands-free kit and tell the person you're running late & then hang up and concentrate on driving.
Rant over .....................


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

1002richards said:


> I saw some stupid idiot texting for about 10 mins as they drove along in heavy traffic near me at about 50 - 60 mph!!!
> How can you watch the road when you're texting!!!
> These peope should be banned from driving. If it's that urgent use a proper hands-free kit and tell the person you're running late & then hang up and concentrate on driving.
> Rant over .....................


I agree. To the best of my knowledge it is illegal in Ontario, Canada to talk on cell phone while driving.

I feel responsible drivers would pull over without the need of a law. Hence I feel people talking/texting while driving should be given an impaired charge.

Impaired is impaired, has nothing to do with alcohol, as most believe.


----------



## Diver--13 (Jan 5, 2008)

In Illinois they are trying to get a law passed to where no one can use a phone while driving except in the event of an emergency. In my opinion there is no reason to risk other peoples lives because you want to talk to someone. It is irresponsible and stupid.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I object to prohibiting hands-free operation. If you're going to prohibit that, then you logically should prohibit the driver talking to anyone in the car, because that's more distracting!  I agree with restrictions on holding the phone or dialing while driving, a whole different issue.


----------



## Diver--13 (Jan 5, 2008)

As long as the hands free feature isn't a distraction to the person. Because let's face it, some people just aren't multi talented.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

That is a point as well, depends on the person, and it goes with the saying "you cant walk and chew gum at the same time". But this varies from person to person, personally if i need to talk on my phone and it rings when im driving i will pull over to deal with the phone, if im in a hurry, then let it go to voicemail and i will get back to them when im out of the car. Sorry, but to tell a friend somthing is not worth totaling my car or worse, getting myself injured/killed.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Best thing is that turn off before driving, Much safer!


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"New Calif. law makes it illegal to text message while driving" (goes into effect Jan. 1)
http://cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/up/player/popup/?rn=4226712&cl=9891503&src=news


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If it's against the law to make calls while you drive, how did they miss texting?  It's a lot more difficult to key in a text message than dial a number, you'd think they would have thought of that.


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Oh thats a load bull
you telling me a able sane person making a text call is more dangerous than this man

Driving On Saliva






OMG don't make me laugh


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It boggles the mind that you would think that texting while driving would be a safe or sane thing to do.


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Classic example how it could be bad and i was atcually fumbling with a class schedule!:

I was driving to school this morning and wanted to double check a time on my class schedule which i keep on the center console of my car (its like a storage spot where my radio, ac/heat controls etc are on the console above the shifter) and i keep the schedule folded up on there. I was driving down towards the main road and still in my residential area (had a few blocks to go before that light to the main road) and while glancing down at my schedule here comes oncoming traffic and after seeing what i had i saw i was getting close to the oncoming car and was able to straighten my own vehicle out and all i did was unfold the schedule and glance down for a second at it to check a time. If i cant do that, how can you text which requires allot more concentration


----------



## Diver--13 (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice picture new tech guy! XD


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks diver .


----------

